# detailer in wrexham needed



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

my car needs some paint correction and the usual full on detail...its in ok condition...but thats from a begginers eyes.
cheers
pics under the thread-my first post


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I was down that way both Friday and Saturday of last week.

Give me a call of you like and we'll have a chat 

Iain


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

Could lend you a PC and transformer if you want to DIY?


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

We are in wrexham if you ever need a hand


----------

